# Brace height



## nuts&bolts (Mar 25, 2005)

Green Master said:


> This time I want to ask about your method of measuring your brace height. Method no 1
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No, they are not the same. The brace is ALWAYS the inside edge of the bowstring, to the pivot point (deepest part of the curve on the grip). PERIOD. You do not measure from the inside edge of the string to the plunger button, for Brace Height. Most folks will take the bow square, and flip it around. That means the short vertical bar, touches the pivot point. Rotate the short bar to run horizontal, and place the short bar perpendicular to the riser and find the deepest point of the grip, the PIVOT point. Now, the long bar of your bow square is also perpendicular to the bowstring and read the distance to the inside edge of the bowstring.


----------



## nuts&bolts (Mar 25, 2005)

WRONG way to measure brace on a recurve bow.


----------



## nuts&bolts (Mar 25, 2005)

CORRECT way to measure brace height on a recurve bow. Why is THIS way the correct way to measure BRACE height? Cuz, by definition, BRACE height is from the pivot point (deepest part of the curve on your grip) to the bowstring.


----------



## Green Master (Jan 17, 2017)

Ok I understand now,always measures the PIVOT POINT 


從我的iPad使用Tapatalk 發送


----------



## bitconnect (Jul 24, 2018)

Hey man where did you find that book? I need a copy


----------



## slettet (Sep 30, 2012)

http://www.wvac.asn.au/docs/FITARecurveTuningIntermediate.pdf

see page 5


----------



## slettet (Sep 30, 2012)

http://www.wvac.asn.au/docs/FITARecurveTuningIntermediate.pdf


----------

